# Turkish LGD Breed Club



## MonsterMalak (Apr 15, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

I have been somewhat absent as of late. Life, Family, Dogs and Farm have been taking all of my time up. And when I do peek on here, seems to be alot of fighting 

Just wanted to introduce a new breed club to the group.

*International Turkish Guardian Dog Club*

Started by a group of people with some of the Regional Types of imported Turkish Dogs. It is just the start, and will grow with members and input.
Anyone with Turkish LGDs is welcome to join.

Each breed will have a page that members can submit Information, Pictures and links. 
Group effort with input from everone from the Turkish Shepherds to the Rancher or Backyard Farmer is our goal. 

Membership is FREE, and input is welcome.

A Breed Registry is going to be opened, by a friend, within a month just for LGDs. The Registry will allow the unrecognized LGD breeds, and the more common breeds of LGDs that can provide proof of breed and pedigree. But she is working on the software at this point.

A link will be placed on the Turkish Dog Club site when the Registry is up and running. 

Thank You Everyone
Brian Peckinpaugh


----------



## horsepoor21 (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm excited !


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks Brian! Your dogs are amazing. I hope to own a turkish breed lgd one day. I will join your registry the next. Good luck


----------



## glasshousegoats (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi, Bob here on my daughter's user name. I have Kangals and a Kangal/Malak type dog from Boz kennel. Couldn't be happier with them as working dogs and buddies. 6 dogs for a herd of 70+ goats and growing. I have socialized my dogs only with my "house dogs". If they see another dog near premises, well, I'm glad I have three layers of electric fence.


----------



## MonsterMalak (Apr 15, 2011)

Hello Bob. I am biased,,,,haha. But I am also spoiled to the Kangals and Boz. Just seem so easy to train to the livestock compared to all the other types and crosses over the years. 

Good Luck. I am going to post on a Kangal Female that needs rehoming, and is free.


----------

